# Living Alone...going away for college



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of you guys already know that I'll be going away to college!














Finally!!! teehee. Anyway, I have to move there all by myself hopefully in a Apt. so I can take Cloud with me. Although I am terribly excited, I am scared too. I wonder how safe is do you feel about leaving your baby in an Apt? I have this strange fear about fires.







I'm deathly afraid that I wont be there when something happens to protect him. I almost think I should leave him at home with my bf, which I'll be totally sad about. Am I totally crazy? What do you guys think about that? 
And any of you live alone? Do you feel ok where you live all by yourself esp. being a female? I've never lived by myself EVER before. This will be my first time (unless I get a roomie). Should I really try to get a roomie? Any thoughts, opinions, suggestions is welcomed!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

CONGRATS!







We live in an apt and leave Caesar here alone when we are both done. I am sure Cloud will be just fine.  That is very exciting!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have some personal opinions about some of your questions. But first, what size city are you moving to? And how far from home will you be? Will you be going home every weekend? Do you like your space and privacy, or are you more into socializing?

I don't know what size city you're moving to, and how much apt. rents are, but I like for my girls to be able to have a place to live where we don't HAVE to have a roommate. Now that doesn't mean that they CAN'T have one - just that no matter what happens we can afford the rent and utilities without depending on anyone else. That way you could get to college and if you meet someone that you want to live with then you can make those arrangements. It is really miserable to be stuck in an apt with a roommate that you can't stand, or that doesn't pay their part of the rent, or is irresponsible and leaves the door open, or doesn't like dogs, etc. 

My girls live in an apt complex that is gated and has a security/fire system. In case of a fire the fire dept would automatically be called. I like this alot and it is pretty common to find complexes like this in college towns. The rent might be a little higher but it is worth it. This one also comes with a washer/dryer in the apt and it allows pets. However, if you are moving to some place like NYC all bets are off. I guess you'd have to take what you could get. 

How long will you be living in this new town? I know a lot of people who have been buying condos in the college towns since interest rates have been so low. Any chance of that?

Good luck to you. It is really exciting!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My first move away from home was to an apartment by myself. I HATED it! I was soooo lonely, accustomed to a busy crowded house with 4 brothers. After a few months I moved to a rooming house and liked that much better. Little to clean left me with plenty of time to do whatever.

I shared a room with another girl but she left to go home every weekend. Later, a school chum and I got an apartment together and that worked out well until she got engaged. Now I would live alone if anything happened to my husband. I don't party so much now







and have hobbies and Pico so would prefer not to have a roommate again.

CAUTION: When living alone use precautions in answering the phone, door, and walking anywhere in the complex. Remember that you are most vulnerable when you feel the safest. That's because criminals know that you are relaxed and your guard is down and that is the optimum time for them to strike. I was car-jacked at gunpoint getting out of my car, parked next to my walkway, next to my building in a gated complex. I was safe! Who would expect to be car-jacked? 

A roommate would give Cloud a bit more company, too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im confused, where's noriko? are you leaving her at home? you just mentioned cloud in your post. 

but if you're moving to an apartment...dont worry! find out the crime rate in that area...if its not bad--then take the babies with you.









and about the fires---i think that if you leave a sticker on your window saying that you have dogs and tell the manager that if ANYTHING happens to contact you...then you should be good. i dont know that area...but there havent been any fires in the apartments in santa clarita valley in 20 yrs or something.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I moved to a foreign country right out of university and have been living alone almost ever since. (brief four month period, I had a roommate) It's been eight years now. 

As a female living alone, yeah, sometimes it is scary. I generally make sure that I get some good locks on the doors. I rarely stick with what is on the door when I arrive--I have personally supplied half a dozen places here in very good quality deadbolts. Get a heavy-duty deadbolt and get a safety lock. It'll always make you feel better. Move someplace where your windows all shut securely and lock. Seriously, check this out; don't assume that they work.

One thing you will find is that your dogs will be your best burglar deterrent. Mine warned off the guys trying to climb through the windows that had broken locks. They will bark when anyone is messing around with the door. And generally speaking, no one is going to continue to try to come in because chances are, they didn't want anyone to KNOW that they were trying to come in. Having my dogs with me has always made me feel safer.

Fires. Yes, I have a horror of a fire breaking out and my babies burning to death while I'm at work. Luckily for you, you live in a country where firefighters will actually make an effort to rescue any pets if they know they are there and it is possible. Get some of those decals to stick on your windows and your doors to let firefighters know there are dogs (and how many). Plus, idiots thinking of breaking in will know immediately that you have dogs and will probably bypass you. One thing I dearly LOVE about where I work now is that I can look out my classroom window and see my building. I can see my windows. If there is a fire, I'll probably notice it before anyone else.

I have lived in some really crappy places and some really unsafe places. The worst wasn't here--it was Texas. That is where I learned that you should go to a police station and ask about the neighborhoods you are thinking about moving into. If I had done that, I wouldn't have ended up in the middle of the biggest crime area in the entire city. (with windows with broken locks) So yeah, talk things over with the police. Not only can they steer you away from places you were thinking of but shouldn't have been, but they can also point you to good places. They will know which apartment complexes they never or rarely visit. They'll know which places they'd want THEIR daughters living. Cops are very good about this. (My impulse is to tell you to bring a small gift of food when you go, but perhaps I've been living in this country too long.) 

I first moved out on my own when I was 20. It was lonely. However, having roommates can be terrific or really really terrible. I was very lucky. I went through a lot of roommates while in university and none were terrible. In fact, that's how I ended up where I am now--I had a roommate from this country. All my roommates were from foreign countries. I preferred it that way because I wanted to learn about other countries and it was a lot easier to find someone more interested in studying than partying when I looked in the foreign student population for a roommate. However, I've heard all kinds of horror stories about roommates. I've heard of pets ending up dead because they were fed something that was poisonous (such as chocolate) and pets ending up on the streets because a roommate let them out either accidentally or on purpose. And even if your roommate is a dog lover and would spoil your babies like they deserve, how do you know that every single person he/she invites over will be the same way? In university, you frequently have to work in a group with classmates that you may not even like. What if a roommate had her/his group over to your place to work on the project and one of the group members didn't like dogs and gave your precious baby a kick as he ran up to greet the people? I would really try to live by yourself and don't get a roommate unless you meet and get to know someone FIRST. It's better to be on the safe side.

Finally, enjoy it! But, don't live alone too long or you'll end up like me! I'm so used to everything being exactly where I put it and not getting moved around. I'm not cleaning up after anyone (except the dogs and their mess doesn't count). I don't have to answer to anyone when I leave or come home. That is really nice and I'm now too set in my ways to want to live with anyone (which sorta leaves out marriage entirely).


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never lived alone either, so I'm not sure about it. I was thinking about getting an apartment, but the rent around here is crazy so I couldn't afford to do it alone. The thing is that I didn't want a roomate. I'm such a loner (or loser if you really want to know







) It really depends on the type of place you will live. If it's a big complex they can offer more security but there are also more rules about pets. 

I think you'll be happier if you can take Cloud with you. As for the female living alone thing, I have 2 sisters and VERY paranoid parents. My dad doesn't even like it when I drive with the windows open more than 1/2 way down. He also set my car to automatically lock the doors when I get in. It's scary that it has to be that way, but what can you do about it? If you think a roomie would suit you better then go for it. It'll be less lonely and safer. I have a hard time trusting people so I could never do it unless my roomie were one of my friends. Where are you going? Is it a big city or more in the burbs?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Bowling Green, KY. 
About 1.5 hrs away from home
Population=58,000



> Crime in Bowling Green (2002)(KINDA SCARY TO LOOK AT NUMBERS!):
> 1 murder (2.0 per 100,000)
> 40 rapes (80.1 per 100,000)
> 81 robberies (162.3 per 100,000)
> ...





> Crime Rate.
> Kentucky has the fifth lowest crime rate in the nation according to Crime in the United States, 1998, a Federal Bureau of Investigations publication.[/B]


Noriko has to stay with daddy! I can't take them both! Daddy will be lonely!







Depending on how heavy the school load is, I may be able to go home every wk or Anthony and Noriko will come up when I can't.
I'm very worried I won't like my roomie. I dont trust anybody! I have had so-called "best friends" stab me in the back! Therefore, I appreciate my time alone. I'm going to see if I can get scholarships and maybe that will help w/my living costs. I found a studio for $400/mo. Sounds like a space too big for me, but maybe good for me and Cloud together. In a studio, I wont be closed off in a bedroom, so that might make me feel safer. 

What kind of doggie decal are you guys talking bout? Those "I love my maltese" type decals? LOL Do I put that on my doors and windows? If I do, I wont mention that it's a maltese! LOL That might not scare them.









I am not really there to socialize but I will be socializing with the students in my class, of course. My priority is to get my toosh out of school ASAP! 

What do you guys think of all the info that I've given ya? You guys are helping me alot! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

You can get stickers from your local fire department that you put on your windows and doors that will alert firefighters you have pets and how many. I know where I live they are $5.00 a piece but worth it to me.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats on going away for college!







In my opinion, it is a necessary part of life. I moved from Miami, Florida (where my very clingy parents live) to Chicago for undergraduate. I had never lived away from home so this was a big thing! I initially lived in a dorm and then moved out into apartment (with my then boyfriend, who is now husband). 

After college, I went to med school in Nashville where I lived on my own for 3 years. I could never live with a roommate..I am way too messy for that. I also need to live alone to be able to study efficiently. Last year, I lived with Miko on my own in Nashville (since he was a tiny puppy of 12 weeks). It was extremely sad to be separated from my husband for last 3 yrs but I think its a true test of a relationship. Plus having my little baby Miko helped a ton.

Good luck







!! You can do it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

NC's mom pretty much covered all the important stuff..







My only advice, DON'T GET A ROOMMATE. They usually suck. Of course, I'm one of those people that gets annoyed by a lot of things, but roommates are horrible. I had a roommate for one semester and I wanted to throttle that girl, she was an idiot! I also shared an apartment with 3 other girls.. by the end of the semester none of us were speaking to each other, we totally hated each other. We were all good friends to begin with and it tooks us years to start talking again. I know people say to never room with people you know but rooming with people you don't can be just as bad. You can totally end up living with a crazy either way. Check with your college, they can usually recommend off campus housing that is popular with students. Although a place with lots of students will probably be loud and noisy, it also can be safer because there are always people coming and going. Fires are always a worry so I got those save my pet decals for my windows to let fire fighters know they are in here. Also get a big ol' sign that says beware of dog.. nobody needs to know it's a little cuddlebug instead of a man eater.







Good luck!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ya'll are reminding me to look for the nearest police station and fire dept.! LOL Gosh, I feel like I'm growing up too fast.







It scares me to the point I wanna say "forget it" but heck no, I'm ready to get out of school!







This will be such a scary-great experience for me. 

Being away from my bf (of 7 yrs) and Noriko will be so terribly hard. But like Okw said, it is a true test of the relationship! It's only 2 years right? I mean, time flies now a days. And I'm not too far from home.









Maybe the first semester, I won't get a roomie. Ya'll pray I get a scholarship!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Being away from my bf (of 7 yrs) and Noriko will be so terribly hard.  But like Okw said, it is a true test of the relationship!  It's only 2 years right?  I mean, time flies now a days.  And I'm not too far from home.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Definitely!! At the time, my boyfriend separated so I could go to med school, we had been together for 4 years (and lived together for 2 years of those years). Once we were apart, he proposed and then we were engaged for 2 years and then married for another year and still living apart !! We are now living together and its the best.

Re: money -- I have more loans than you can imagine!! I do hope you will get a scholarship. Did you apply for financial aid?


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just wanted to add my note...I live alone and I love it! I had roommates for all 4 years of college (shared a room for the first 3 years) and the 3 years after college. When I went back to Grad School I promised myself I would work extra or whatever it took to live alone and it is the best! It is the little things that I like -- if there are dirty dishes in the sink, I know I put them there. Stuff like that. I do know some people have different opinions about living alone but I have always liked my alone time and this is the best situation for me...if I ever get married I fear he will have to live in another house :lol: 

I feel Bella is safe here...I do crate her (it's a 3rd floor walkup and I don't like the idea of maintence coming in and her getting out) and I have the fire department sticker (you can get it free from petsmart's vets office) and stuff like that. My brother is a police officer and he has proclaimed my life is safe









I do live in a gated community and I have a friend in town who has an extra key to my apartment, just in case anything ever happens to me she is supposed to come get Bella (my family lives 4 hours away) -- I try to think of little things like that just in case. I also met my neighbors soon after I moved in just so I know some guys that live in the building if I ever need help.

I am so excited for you to take this big step and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

One of my daughter's really good friends at Vandy is from Bowling Green. I'll ask if there are any areas you should avoid. If you can afford the studio by yourself then that is what I would suggest. That way you'll have privacy when your boyfriend visits without putting anyone out. I think that all women should live alone at some point in their lives. It is a good learning experience and it will teach you independence. I went from home to college dorm to married. I've been married for nearly 27 years and I love my husband dearly, but I sort of regret that I didn't have some time just for me. I WANT my daughters to be on their own and to learn to rely on themselves. See if you could find a gated community near to the campus in BG. That would be the most secure. Also an alarm system would be an added bonus.

Good for you for taking the big leap and going off to continue your education. You won't regret it. Bet BG is going to be a BIG old change from Nashville, though! LOL


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Apr 4 2005, 07:34 PM
> *You can get stickers from your local fire department that you put on your windows and doors that will alert firefighters you have pets and how many.  I know where I live they are $5.00 a piece but worth it to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48984*


[/QUOTE]


I don't know about where you live but here even with the stickers the dog must be in a crate or they don't have to grab it. Alot of the times the firemen will on principle but a loose dog in that situation can be a danger for the firemen. I keep our's crated even our lab for that reason. Also if there is a fire they don't have to search for them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Here's an example decal, they also sell them by the registers at Petco.
in case of fire


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, I hear you about the back stabbing 'friends'. Had a few of those myself!! Anyways, I think you'll be fine. I know those numbers are scary to see, but as long as you take precaution and be wary of your surroundings you can stay safe. You won't be too far from home. I think if I had to move out right now, I would go with my bf or move out alone. I just can't trust anyone. My bf and I hardly ever see each other anymore (we used to be connected at the hip







) and I think it made us appreciate each other a lot more









Anyways, you're doing a great thing to finish school and it'll be no time until you are back home again!!! We're here for you!!!!!

If you think a crate is too small to keep Cloud in all day, how about an ex-pen? That way he'll have more room but also be in a specific area.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 05:33 PM
> *Some of you guys already know that I'll be going away to college!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
First of all... I have the same FEAR! I am sooooooooooooooooooo scared of our house burning down and I wont be there to rescue my KODIE!  I refuse to live in any Apt. or condo cause i have a fear of the neighbors being careless with cooking or what not and burn the place down while i'm at work! I dunno how to help you with that fear... i'm trying to deal with that myself.







I dont think you should leave your baby behind though... you will need comforting from your baby!








I havent moved out yet either... I still live with my parents... but if i do move out I always wanted to build a new house. That way it isnt haunted from past people living there (that are now dead)..hahaha.. and then my fear of fires is less cause its all newly wired and made.... and i dont have to worry about wacko neighbors that might burn the place down.








Sorry i'm not much help... haha







I'm just as crazy as you!!! :lol:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yayy for college if you dont mind me asking, how old are you??

i think cloud will be fine. but no noriko??? lol. 

i live in a condo, which i think is perfectly safe.. where are you going to college?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I went AWAY to college right out of highschool. I lived in a dorm with a roomate for ONE semester. It didn't work out. Culture shock for both of us. We were both FAR from home, so they threw us together.







Anyway, we split and salvaged a great friendship. I live in a private room in the dorm for the rest of three years. 
The third year I moved out into a GREAT apartment with a GREAT friend. We almost ruined that great friendship by being roomies.







BAD MISTAKE. Living with someone REALLY changes things. I moved out at Christmas and got my own place and LOVED it. My boyfriend (now my hubby) was there a LOT. BUT, I also was in a VERY small town. Not too worried about crime etc. 
I enjoyed living alone much better. I would suggest finding somewhere like that, especially with a pet and wanting Anthony to visit. Just more privacy and alone time. You don't feel like you HAVE to talk to/entertain/answer to anyone else.
JMHO
Good luck!







So proud of you!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be 25 in May. I wish I knew what direction I wanted to go when I was younger. I changed my major so many times.









Don't be sad for Noriko you guys! She gets the whole house to herself and she gets to sleep on the big bed everynight while I'm away. She doesn't have to fight for food, treats, toys or attention. 

The school is Western Kentucky.

Kodie--You are a freak like me! lol. 

I definitely am not planning on spending too much money on nice furnishings for the Apt. If someone robs my place, I can be like "oh well, no big loss!" lol Hopefully, I'll be mostly wearing scrubs!









This seems so unreal. 

What do you guys think of a gun in the apt? No kids will ever be in the Apt. I am a lil scared of the thought, but







. I will be alone and I can learn to use a gun. :/


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 07:31 PM
> *I'll be 25 in May.  I wish I knew what direction I wanted to go when I was younger.  I changed my major so many times.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Don't worry about your age. I am 27 and still in school!!! Although my biological clock is starting to bother me...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 4 2005, 09:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your age. I am 27 and still in school!!! Although my biological clock is starting to bother me...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49058
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey ButterCloud!!! I'll be 25 in May too!!!! Ahhhh :new_Eyecrazy: Don't worry about changing majors...ha, I changed mine 3 times during college, ended up graduating with a BS in business and a minor in psych, all to end up going back to school for pharmacy







I guess only god knows what I'll actually end up doing with my life









okw, don't even get me started on the biological clock...I had always planned that I would be married by the time I was 25 and start to have kids at 28!!! Maybe it was my parents influence, but I'm not even close to getting married or having kids. Yikes, I can't believe I'm even talking about this...I'm still just a little girl


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OKW--







Aren't you in MED SCHOOL? I'm only getting an associates! lol I think I have too many credits! Anybody need some? LOL

LilPnut--So when's your bday? TEEHEE! I always thought that too about kids and marriage. Now I cant even think about marriage (only because I personally feel school should come before marriage FOR ME) and I really don't want kids(that's what I say now!).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 08:35 PM
> *OKW--
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wasn't trying to be obnoxious!!! But I am starting to feel old...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 10:35 PM
> *LilPnut--So when's your bday?  TEEHEE!  I always thought that too about kids and marriage.  Now I cant even think about marriage (only because I personally feel school should come before marriage FOR ME) and I really don't want kids(that's what I say now!).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49075*


[/QUOTE]
May 19, when's yours??? Yes, I am the typical stubborn, materialistic Taurus!! The funny and slightly pathetic thing about me is that I never planned on going to college....My fam has their own businesses and I always figured they would hire me regardless if I went to college or not







But somewhere along the line I decided to go to college and after changing majors so many times, I had to finally just pick one and stupidly I picked business mgmt. It's not bad, it's just not for me. Now, I want out of it. Can't work for family, there's no line that divides when you're home relaxing and when you're working. I could be sprawled out on the floor with my bf and Peanut watching a movie and my mom walks in my room to drop a HUGE pile of work that needs to be done ASAP. My true wish is to be a housewife!! My parents missed out on sooo many parts of my childhood (no one came to my college graduation







) because they were always working. I've always wanted kids, so I just don't want to miss their childhood the way my parents missed mine *sniff* Argh!!!! you guys are sooo motivated!!! It's great, but it just makes me feel like I have to get off mu tush and do something about it right now!

You're getting an associates in what?? I wanna know, I need ideas!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend not getting a basement or first floor apartment. That way it is harder for someone to breakin.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

First, I want to say that I am very proud of you embarking down a new road in your life at this point. You are still young, and this is the time to finish your college degree. I think you're making a brilliant decision.

Second, since you are probably going to be an "older" student (I can't believe that 25 would be considered "older", but for undergraduate school it is), you might not find a roomate that shares your interests. Does the college offer "older student" housing? If not, then I suggest that you look on your own for an apartment close by. I agree with Ms. Magnolia that you should try living on your own. Every young woman should do that once in her life. 

Do you know what you are going to be studying? Also you mentioned an associates degree, but you also indicate that you have a good number of college credits. Why not try to see if you can transfer credits and go for a Bachelors degree? 

I wish you lots of luck. You'll do great!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 4 2005, 09:31 PM
> *I'll be 25 in May.  I wish I knew what direction I wanted to go when I was younger.  I changed my major so many times.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I don't know how I missed that part about the gun...please don't do it. Take a really good class in self defense. A lot of karate schools offer them for women. I wouldn't be worried about crime. Just be smart and be aware. Don't make yourself a target.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Apr 5 2005, 08:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed that part about the gun...please don't do it. Take a really good class in self defense. A lot of karate schools offer them for women. I wouldn't be worried about crime. Just be smart and be aware. Don't make yourself a target.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49180
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also agree with no gun. Just get in the habit of locking the door as soon as you come in. My door has a deadbolt and a chain (I had the maintence install a heavier chain before I moved in). As soon as I get inside I put both on. You can also get those bars that you put in the track of the patio door so no one can get in.

If you are worried about someone getting in you can get this system: First Alert Wireless Alarm

They are on HSN every so often.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I also missed the gun part. Please don't get a gun. My father has always had a gun collection and he's been teaching us about them since before we really understood what they were capable of doing. He's pulled out some really scary articles for us to read about how often a person buys a gun for protection and their gun ends up being used on them instead. My dad's are all locked away in a safe and the bullets are kept somewhere else. I'm almost 25 and I still have no idea where they are. There are safer means of protection. We just had a new alarm system installed after the renovation and it's great. It's not just a burglar alarm it also detects smoke and fires and will call us and the police/fire department if we're not home. Of course that's more expense for you to think about, but it does offer a lot of security. There is also a setting that we had added for when the dogs are home alone and the alarm can be set on the doors and windows, but the motion sensor is off so the dogs can walk around the house freely. It also has a remote like the the ones for your car that will control the alarm and certain lights so you don't have to walk into a dark house.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, alway thought the gun would be more of a piece of mind sor of thing. Oh well.

May 6 is my bday! I'm older! lol We're Monkeys! LOL

It's not that I feel old. I plan on turning 30 and 40 gracefully. LOL I just hate the idea that it took so long for me to decide! I feel wasted.

Okw--When are you going to finish school?

My major is Dental Hygiene. It will only take an extra year for me to get my bachelor's BUT you don't get paid more if you do. You only have the option of teaching. If I love it that much, I'll go the extra year and get my bachelors. But right now, All I can think about is GET OUT OF SCHOOL ASAP! And maybe the sooner I get out, the more likely my bf will go back to school to get his pharmacist degree.

Lexi'smom--I like the idea of having those alarms. I'm feeling safer already. Do you feel safe in your apt?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My #1 suggestion would still be to try and find an apt with an alarm system. If you can't do that, then get an alarm for your door, that hangs on the knob or a doorstop so that if someone tried to open the door (when you were home) that the alarm would go off. My girls had those for college dorm rooms. Also, carry the personal alarm with you. I ordered them for my daughters and will try and find the website. I echo the other posters who urge you NOT to get a gun. Please don't. 

Getting into dental hygiene school in my state is very hard. They have a huge number of applicants for each spot. Good for you! It'll be hard but it'll be a great job for you and will be flexible enough that you can work full or part time. I always encourage people to get a degree, but with dental hygiene it might be better to finish the program, go out and work and then you could always return to school part time to finish the degree if you feel that you want to teach. My husband's oral surgery practice doesn't use dental hygenists because they don't do any general dentistry, but I know from the days when he was a general dentist that a good hygenist is worth alot!!! They can make or break a practice.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 5 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Lexi'smom--I like the idea of having those alarms.  I'm feeling safer already.  Do you feel safe in your apt?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49205*


[/QUOTE]

I don't have the alarms but I also live in a pretty safe area. I know most of my neighbors. I also live on the third (and top) floor. So the only way someone can come through my windows is to come from the roof (which wouldn't be easy to do). 

If I lived on a lower level I would think of getting them. They are pretty cheep. When I saw them on HSN I was pretty impressed. There is a chime feature also that will let you know when the door or window is open. The alarm setting is really loud. It would scare the crap out of someone trying to breakin.

I feel very safe in my apartment. I've never been afraid to be there by myself. Plus Lexi lets me know if there is someone in the hallway. She's my security system.

If you want to get an apartment I would recommend going soon and looking. If you don't feel safe when you are there pass on the apartment. Also talk to some of the people that live there. Ask them how they like it. If they except dogs then someone will probably be out with them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 5 2005, 09:42 AM
> *My #1 suggestion would still be to try and find an apt with an alarm system.  If you can't do that, then get an alarm for your door, that hangs on the knob or a doorstop so that if someone tried to open the door (when you were home) that the alarm would go off.  My girls had those for college dorm rooms.  Also, carry the personal alarm with you.  I ordered them for my daughters and will try and find the website.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49213*


[/QUOTE]
Is this the doorstop thing you were talking about? Door Stop Alarm


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Look at this:
http://www.homesecurityproductsonline.com/...ducts_SDS.shtml

and this page:
http://www.personalarms.com/personal_alarms.htm

Haha, Lexi's mom - I didn't see you post.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If you've already been accepted to your program you should start looking now for an apt. My girls are moving out at the end of May and we had to give notice on April 1. They already had a long waiting list for apts that they were filling as the notices came in. Don't wait too long or you might miss the better complexes.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, It's not easy getting in the Dental Hygiene program anywhere! I didn't get in last yr(I was missing a class too







)! Over 100 ppl apply and usually a community college accepts less than 20 a YEAR and a college/university accepts about 30 a YEAR. I spoke to one of the teacher who was on the board of acceptance (or whatever you call it) and I asked him if there is anything I can do to better my chances to get it and what were my competition for this yr and etc. He said my ACT and GPA scores were average







! I thought I did a lil over average! I would think if you made higher grades than that, you dont need to be a dental hygienist! You need to be a Dentist! LOL Yeah, but I admit my ACT scores arent that great. I didnt learn anything until I went to college. But sheesh! I worked hard for my gpa score. 

Maybe in a couple of weeks my bf and I will drive down there. Why not! LOL

Can anybody also answer why they'd want my moma's and daddy's and sister's and brother's medical information? I know why they'd want mine, but why there's?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Between now and when you drive down there to look I would do a lot of research so that you have a list of places. Also have them send you info on the apartments. I know there are tons of apartments in Des Moines but only about 30 places except pets. So I would get a list of the places that except pets and then cross of the ones that are too expensive or crappy, etc. That way you only have to look at the ones that are left.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 5 2005, 08:26 AM
> *It's not that I feel old.  I plan on turning 30 and 40 gracefully.  LOL  I just hate the idea that it took so long for me to decide!  I feel wasted.
> 
> Okw--When are you going to finish school?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The door alarm sounds like a great idea. I survived living in Hyde Park (which is a terrible part of chicago) when I was an undergrad there. Lots of our college friends got held up at a gun point, but they were just robbed, not hurt. Luckily, nothing happened to me, probably because I rarely walked alone (my husband and I were joined at the hip most of the time). U of Chicago is a great school, so we put up with the terrible neighborhood. This is all just to tell you that it can be done!

I will graduate from med school next May. I am doing research this year, so everything is delayed by a year. But after med school, I then need to do a 3-4 year residency, so it really never ends for me.

When I went to college, I didn't think I wanted to have kids. Somewhere along the way, my biological need to reproduce kicked in. Sometime after we got married and "adopted" Miko, I realized that I had to have kids. Of course I am waiting till after I graduate and start residency, but the wait is getting harder. Also, knowing that pregnancy can have more complications with age doesn't help. 

Dental Hygiene is a great profession. Good luck!! I know school can feel like it drags on forever, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I missed this post... 

I went to school for four years away from home and had roommates all 4 years (although my junior year I only had a roommate on Monday/Tuesday nights, because she went home Wed-Sun







). 
After school, I had a roommate and I will NEVER do it again. I just have this issue with "my stuff", and I'm a little spoiled myself, so I just get annoyed easy. You never TRULY know about people until you live with them. Two of my closest friends were roommates of mine though. 

ANYWAY! Good for you for "making the move". 

Apartment wise-- my last apartment I lived on the upper floor and felt very safe. I thought about fires too, but I figured they can happen at a house too, so I shouldn't worry too much. I ended up living there just with Tini for a while, and after the first week of not being able to sleep and forcing down Nyquills even though I wasn't sick, I was fine!!!!























Besides, as long as you have the internet you will always be able to talk with someone!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ooooooh, your bf's going for pharmacy too!!! Argh, more competition for the good jobs










A dental hygenist, was one of my choices too. Good call finishing the associates first to be sure you really like what you do before dedicating time to it. You can always go back to school for more later.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Girl!









When I first moved out of home I lived with a friend of mine from school. We weren’t close at school but we knew each other sort of thing… so I didn’t think the “never live with friends” rule applied. We got along like a house on fire friendship-wise – but we were just totally different people and it ended in disaster. 

First up she let her two cats in the house – and I am not a cat fan and didn’t appreciate the sinus and hayfever I got because her cats layed on the couches and even on my pillows on my bed if I forgot to shut my door! She was more of a party, messy, eat lots of junk food, happy-go-lucky, doesn’t matter (ie spend every cent of money on drinking and poker machines because the rich parents would cover for her), bludging at uni and working in a casual type person… where I am more of a quiet, like a clean house, like to eat healthy, like quiet at night time to sleep(!!!), have a full-time job and was trying to do uni, more responsible with money type person. Now there’s nothing wrong with the way she lived – she never got in too deep and her parents let her do what she did – but we were just too different to be able to live together!

Then I moved in with another friend. She was more like myself. The first 3 or 4 months was fantastic, but she was a teacher who was sent to a VERY difficult bush school (teachers shudder and refuse to go to this school). The kids were awful (stab each other with pens and scissors, yell abuse, swear at the teachers, kick and punch the teachers kind of kids). She got majorly stressed and after 3 months of teaching there had to go on 9 months leave! As far as I’m aware she’s still on leave from that job – so that’s 13 months leave now! When all that happened, her personality just changed at the click of a finger. She was very badly depressed, would party and drink all night every night of the week (while I was trying to sleep) and just generally went downhill. Then she moved down to Brisbane… heh…..

Food was another big issue! I pick out my meals for the week then buy the ingredients for them etc… only my first housemate ate like a horse and would eat everything on me, then my other housemate would have about 15 people over, feed them all and I’d get up in the morning to have no food for breakfast! GRRRR If there’s one thing I can’t stand it’s having all my food eaten!!! LOL

So since then (that was September last year) I’ve been living by myself. I have to admit, for the first two weeks or so, I was pretty scared. I was lucky enough to get Abby a week after I moved in, so as soon as I got her my attention was diverted and I wasn’t so scared. I still get scared sometimes, but I know the house is safe (I make sure it’s properly secured and stuff). I became a lot more relaxed after those first couple of weeks. Cloud will help you feel safe! Like everyone has said – they are your best alarm system!

As far as getting bored… well, I’m not sure about others, but I enjoy the quiet! I just do my own thing – housework, read a book, play games with Abby…..Abby is very good company for me. I don’t even find myself watching tv! I barely look at it (I just have it on for sound sometimes if it’s particularly quiet)!

One suggestion is to at least go over and meet your neighbours. I know that the first couple of nights I didn’t meet them and I was scared, but after I did meet them, I did feel a little bit safer knowing that they were there and I knew them… they weren’t the enemy or the “unknown” anymore and that makes a bit of a difference I think!

Good luck! It’ll be ok! PLUS, we are all here to help!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 5 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Ooooooh, your bf's going for pharmacy too!!!  Argh, more competition for the good jobs
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My bf is THINKING about going back. His fear is being bored counting pills and research does not pay nearly as well as retail. And also if I do decide to get my bachelors, I can go to the school in the city I live. I would get priority since I would have my associates already. But like I said, If I LOVE it there, I may go for one extra year. 

Seems completely unanimous to not get a roommate! LOL My cousin had a roommate who would borrow clothes without asking and then when she moved, she took the clothes that she borrowed! Some of those were mine too







.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 6 2005, 12:05 AM
> *My bf is THINKING about going back.  His fear is being bored counting pills and research does not pay nearly as well as retail.  And also if I do decide to get my bachelors, I can go to the school in the city I live.  I would get priority since I would have my associates already.  But like I said, If I LOVE it there, I may go for one extra year.
> 
> Seems completely unanimous to not get a roommate! LOL  My cousin had a roommate who would borrow clothes without asking and then when she moved, she took the clothes that she borrowed!  Some of those were mine too
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So is your bf a pharm tech now? I did that and it did get kinda boring (I worked 12am to 6am) it was hard to try do deal with people who were sick and half asleep while I was also half asleep. I just keep drooling over the pharmacist salaries...LOTS of moola there to enjoy









I you can be happy in a studio that's what I would go for. That way you can totally eliminate needing a roomate for rent money. I like my privacy too much to actually be able to live with someone I wasn't that close to. Even when I lived with my bf I would go off into different rooms just to be alone sometimes.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LilP-Nut--He is a "scientist." lol Sounds funny saying that. He has his degree in Chemistry with a Biology minor. He makes much more than a Pharm Tech. I guess he stopped because he wanted to hurry up and graduate. But he wants to go back because of the mula too! LOL. He's too smart for his own good. But he's goofy like me so you'd never guess. He just LOOOOVE chemistry. It's almost a shame if he didn't go back to school. I wish I were smart as him. I'd go for the pharmacy degree! I'm good at math so I wouldn't mind counting pills. LOL


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 5 2005, 08:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May 19, when's yours??? Yes, I am the typical stubborn, materialistic Taurus!! The funny and slightly pathetic thing about me is that I never planned on going to college....My fam has their own businesses and I always figured they would hire me regardless if I went to college or not







But somewhere along the line I decided to go to college and after changing majors so many times, I had to finally just pick one and stupidly I picked business mgmt. It's not bad, it's just not for me. Now, I want out of it. Can't work for family, there's no line that divides when you're home relaxing and when you're working. I could be sprawled out on the floor with my bf and Peanut watching a movie and my mom walks in my room to drop a HUGE pile of work that needs to be done ASAP. My true wish is to be a housewife!! My parents missed out on sooo many parts of my childhood (no one came to my college graduation







) because they were always working. I've always wanted kids, so I just don't want to miss their childhood the way my parents missed mine *sniff* Argh!!!! you guys are sooo motivated!!! It's great, but it just makes me feel like I have to get off mu tush and do something about it right now!

You're getting an associates in what?? I wanna know, I need ideas!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49169
[/B][/QUOTE]


5/19 is my hubby's b-day. Yall are some stubborn people. We aries are much more reasonable.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 6 2005, 02:09 PM
> *5/19 is my hubby's b-day.  Yall are some stubborn people.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49727*


[/QUOTE]

_*
NO WE'RE NOT!*_


HAHAHA JK


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 6 2005, 02:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*
NO WE'RE NOT!*_


HAHAHA JK
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49739
[/B][/QUOTE]


















Did I mention obstinate as well?


LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 6 2005, 03:09 PM
> *5/19 is my hubby's b-day.  Yall are some stubborn people.  We aries are much more reasonable.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HA!!! Yes I am!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 6 2005, 02:59 PM
> *LilP-Nut--He is a "scientist."  lol  Sounds funny saying that.  He has his degree in Chemistry with a Biology minor.  He makes much more than a Pharm Tech.  I guess he stopped because he wanted to hurry up and graduate.  But he wants to go back because of the mula too! LOL.  He's too smart for his own good.  But he's goofy like me so you'd never guess.  He just LOOOOVE chemistry.  It's almost a shame if he didn't go back to school.  I wish I were smart as him.  I'd go for the pharmacy degree!  I'm good at math so I wouldn't mind counting pills.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49716*


[/QUOTE]
Oh cool, I just got confused...So a scientist huh? I suck at chemistry, don't know why I chose pharmacy...I rip my hair out every night trying to figure out some of these compounds :new_Eyecrazy: The pharm tech gets to count all the pills. The actual pharmacist just double checks all the tech's work...I like how that sounds


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 6 2005, 03:51 PM
> *I suck at chemistry, don't know why I chose pharmacy...I rip my hair out every night trying to figure out some of these compounds :new_Eyecrazy:  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49780*


[/QUOTE]

You're going to take all kinds of Chemistry classes for Pharm degree!!! I hope you dont suck as much as you say! LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 7 2005, 03:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to take all kinds of Chemistry classes for Pharm degree!!! I hope you dont suck as much as you say! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50230
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ha!! No, I don't suck that much. I just like biology more. My chem prof. is just a little confusing. I'm adding more bio classes for the summer so maybe I will start to head more in that direction...still can't make up my mind


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 7 2005, 01:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Ha!! No, I don't suck that much. I just like biology more. My chem prof. is just a little confusing. I'm adding more bio classes for the summer so maybe I will start to head more in that direction...still can't make up my mind








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50234
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you like biology, you could consider health sciences.

For some reason, my mom always wanted me to be a pharmacist (or a teacher). Unofrtunately for her, I had my heart set on medicine (my parents didn't want me to go to med school). It kind of has to do with being an immigrant I think - the money issue is important. After I got Miko and became obsessed over him, I started to wander if I should have gone to vet school!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 7 2005, 04:16 PM
> *If you like biology, you could consider health sciences.
> 
> For some reason, my mom always wanted me to be a pharmacist (or a teacher).  Unofrtunately for her,  I had my heart set on medicine (my parents didn't want me to go to med school).  It kind of has to do with being an immigrant I think - the money issue is important. After I got Miko and became obsessed over him, I started to wander if I should have gone to vet school!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50235*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, my bf actually just came home with a couple of books for me. 'Do What You Are', 'What Color is Your Parachute', and 'Discover What You are Best At'. I think it scares him that I've been in college forever and still can't decide on what I really like







. Biology has always been a favorite, but other influences in my life (my parents) have been kinda steering me in all different directions. Hopefully the books can help. One has tests for mechanical ability, social ability and other stuff. 
All I know is this time around I'm following my own heart and not what others tell me. I'm first gen. american, so trying to break free from my family's traditions is really hard to do, but I'm sooo unhappy working in their business that they finally realize it's my decision to make for myself. better late than never I guess


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

whatever you do DO NOT take Bio Chem and Organic Chem in the same semester. I made that mistake, it was heck. I had to retake Organic Chem 2 times to pass.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 7 2005, 03:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, my bf actually just came home with a couple of books for me. 'Do What You Are', 'What Color is Your Parachute', and 'Discover What You are Best At'. I think it scares him that I've been in college forever and still can't decide on what I really like







. Biology has always been a favorite, but other influences in my life (my parents) have been kinda steering me in all different directions. Hopefully the books can help. One has tests for mechanical ability, social ability and other stuff. 
All I know is this time around I'm following my own heart and not what others tell me. I'm first gen. american, so trying to break free from my family's traditions is really hard to do, but I'm sooo unhappy working in their business that they finally realize it's my decision to make for myself. better late than never I guess








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50240
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are also tests you can take in your schools Career Service office. They are supposed to help you decide what you are good at. The Myers Briggs is one of them.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 7 2005, 01:39 PM
> *whatever you do DO NOT take Bio Chem and Organic Chem in the same semester.  I made that mistake, it was heck.  I had to retake Organic Chem 2 times to pass.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's very true!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 04:49 PM
> *There are also tests you can take in your schools Career Service office.  They are supposed to help you decide what you are good at.  The Myers Briggs is one of them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50245*


[/QUOTE]
Yea, I went there and the lady was absolutely no help...Some of the things she said made me question _her_ career choice. Why try to counsel people when you clearly don't care about them?? She just handed me some pamphlets that were sitting on the table and walked away...I have an appointment with a different person next week. It reminded me of highschool when my guidence counselor told me not to bother applying to colleges because my family is so "rich"...He said I would make a better living if I sat on my butt all day at home with my parents than if I tried to get a job on my own...I don't know if he was saying that I'm stupid or if he just thought my family was that loaded (which we're not







) I bust my butt for money like everyone else.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 7 2005, 05:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I went there and the lady was absolutely no help...Some of the things she said made me question _her_ career choice. Why try to counsel people when you clearly don't care about them?? She just handed me some pamphlets that were sitting on the table and walked away...I have an appointment with a different person next week. It reminded me of highschool when my guidence counselor told me not to bother applying to colleges because my family is so "rich"...He said I would make a better living if I sat on my butt all day at home with my parents than if I tried to get a job on my own...I don't know if he was saying that I'm stupid or if he just thought my family was that loaded (which we're not







) I bust my butt for money like everyone else.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50278
[/B][/QUOTE]

WHAT!! Nice guidence counselor! Hopefully the person you are meeting with next week can help you.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LilPNut and OKW--Yeah I know what you guys are talking about when our parents try to tell us what we should do with our future. It's just impossible to please them and if it's not the degree they want you to have, then they're disappointed. At least that's my case. When I told my mom about me being a DH, she didn't care for it. She wanted me to go into business or computers. Which I tried to, but it's just not me. And it made me feel so bad when they're disappointed but, S**T, you really really cant please everyone and if you live your life for anyone else, then you're totally, totally unhappy. 

Plus I'm one of the first generation in our family to go to college. So they couldn't be very creative about what I should do. (did that make sense?) 

Anyway, how in the HECK did I even think about DH? My old prodigy of a friend told me to take this test and it lists a bunch of examples of what you could be. 
Princeton career quiz

If you decide to take this test which isnt long, then tell me what it says about you and what are some of the choices!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 8 2005, 08:54 AM
> *LilPNut and OKW--Yeah I know what you guys are talking about when our parents try to tell us what we should do with our future.  It's just impossible to please them and if it's not the degree they want you to have, then they're disappointed.  At least that's my case.  When I told my mom about me being a DH, she didn't care for it.  She wanted me to go into business or computers.  Which I tried to, but it's just not me.  And it made me feel so bad when they're disappointed but, S**T, you really really cant please everyone and if you live your life for anyone else, then you're totally, totally unhappy.
> 
> Plus I'm one of the first generation in our family to go to college.  So they couldn't be very creative about what I should do.  (did that make sense?)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Okay, you want to hear something awful...in addition to not approving of my career choices (that most parents would be proud of), my parents also do not understand my obsession (or love as I call it) for Miko. We are going to spend a lot on Miko's surgery, and my parents think I am insane. Their reaction is "he is just a dog". I know that they are not animal people (I have never had a dog or cat when growing up), but you would think they would understand that once I have him, I am attached to this "dog". Okay, sorry for venting..


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OKW--As far as our baby, I think alot of people in my family and even my friends could never understand the love we have for them. My parents understand why I love my babies, but they may not realize to what extent. TEEHEE.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Okw, my parents were the same way!!! At first when they looked at Peanut they just saw a little white fluffer that was draining my money away! They looked horrified when I would cuddle with Peanut and talk to him. They've finally caught on to all the love and happiness he brings. The best was to see my dad walking Peanut while Peanut was dressed in his 'fancy' winter coat







I'm sure your parents will see the happiness that little Miko brings! It's hard when there is such a difference of opinions in families, but like your future in medicine, It's what makes you happy, so you have to be selfish and put yourself first!

Thanks for the link buttercloud! I'll take any help I can get!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

No prob LilPnut! I totally know what you're going through. Good luck. 
Yeah, my parents didnt get it at first either. But they never knew there were cute dogs that existed like our babies. The other day my dad was eating and they were sitting on the floor by him staring at him. And he was talking to them asking them what they wanted and etc. in Vietnamese. It was soooo funny. I had to ask my mom if he were talking to us or them. LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 8 2005, 03:43 PM
> *And he was talking to them asking them what they wanted and etc. in Vietnamese.  It was soooo funny.  I had to ask my mom if he were talking to us or them.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50567*


[/QUOTE]
Ha!!! That's what my dad's like now too. Sometimes I answer him and he looks at me like 'I'm not talking to _you_ '


----------

